# ATV2 - problème de reconnaissance internet



## oflorent (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir une ATV2.
Lors de la première connexion, via cable RJ45, celle-ci n'a pu se connecter sur internet...
Je suis alors passé via le WIFI, cela a fonctionné ....
J'ai vérifié mon installation, le routeur : tout était OK.

Avez-vous rencontré ce type de probléme ?
Avez-vous une solution ?

En vous remerciant pour votre aide.

Oflorent.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2011)

La liaison entre ta box et ton ATV2 doit être de même nature que celle entre ton ATV2 et ton mac soit tout en WiFi soit tout en RJ45 mais pas de mixte.
Très certainement ton mac et ton ATV2 sont en wifi...


----------



## oflorent (4 Octobre 2011)

Je vois que je me suis mal exprimé.
Pardonnze-moi.

Lorsque j'ai connecté mon ATV2 sur ma box, celle-ci a indiqué qu'elle détectait mon réseau local mais pas internet ... Afin de terminer l'installation (réglages horaires, ...) cela me demandait de me connecter à internet ... Je tournais en boucle : veuillez réessayer .... Cela me demandait si je souhaitait faire la connexion de manière manuelle.
Ce pourqoi je suis passé en WIFI.
Effectivement, je sais que l'ATV2 ne peut être en mix (le menu ne le propose pas).
Compte tenu de ma vitesse de connexion, je ne travaille pas traditionnellement en WIFI. Mon Mac est toujours cablé via le RJ45...

Donc la question, pourquoi l'ATV2 détecte Internet en WIFI et non en cablé ?

En espérant avoir été plus clair.
Merci pour ta réponse et vos réponses futures.

Oflorent.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2011)

Si ton MAC est relié à ta Box en Ethernet tu peux (et tu dois cf post ci dessus) relier ton ATV2 à ta Box en Ethernet...Et ça doit fonctionner ! (d'ailleurs, l'ATV2 détecte automatiquement le mode de connexion)
Si ça ne fonctionne pas le problème est ailleurs:
Penser à prioriser le mode Ethernet dans "préférences système > Réseau"
As tu bien choisi les ports Ethernet sur ta Box ?
Penser à faire une réinitialisation de l'ATV2
As tu accès à la location de films ?


----------

